# برجاء المساعدة من أهل الخبرة فى هذه التركيبة



## manlook (5 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولى مشاركاتى استفسار لما رايته من حب وتفانى بين اعضاء المنتدى لذلك قررت ان اطرح سوالى
جميعنا يعرف قطع صابون الغسيل الابيض التقليدى المستخدم فى غسيل الملابس 





أريد التركيبة المثالية لهذا المنتج علما بان الزيت المستخدم هو زيت القلى العادى. وذلك لعمله فى المنزل ثم ان نجحت باذن الله من الممكن البدأ بمشروع صغير ارجو كتابة التركيبة الابسط والتى تودى الى افضل نتيجة باذن الله وشاكر افضال كل من سيدخل ان اجاب او لم يجب.وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## manlook (9 يناير 2012)

معقول يا جماعة فى الصرح الكبير ده مفيش حد يعرف اجابتى ولا انا مش داعى للاهتمام


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
كل الاهتمام والتقدير لك 
اخي الكريم في قسم الصناعات الخفيفة موجود كل ما تريد ارجو ان تبحث فيه 
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (13 يناير 2012)

_الأخ الغالي السلام عليكم هذا النوع من الصابون يصنع من الشحوم الحيوانية شحم البقر وشحم الغنم وا الماعز لأن فيها قوى تنظيفية وزيت القلي وحده لاينتج هذا النوع من الصابون وأنما خلط مع زيوت أخرى وبنسب مدروسة وأنا حاضر لكل مساعده _


----------



## manlook (16 يناير 2012)

ياريت تكتبلنا النسب من اجل مساعدة الكل لانتاج هذا النوع من الصابون بطريقة سهلة فى المنزل والعدد المستخدمة


----------

